# Missing GA woman found



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2005)

i think she was afraid of Jack. lol


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2005)

The before picture:






If they ever make a sequel to the Shining she would be a shoe in for Shelley Duval's part.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2005)

If I was her fiance, I would really reconsider...........apparently, she is a nut job!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> If I was her fiancÃ©, I would really reconsider...........apparently, she is a nut job!



I bet he feels a sense of relief that he is not a suspect anymore in her disappearance. At least she is safe. Until she gets back home that is lol.
Is 32 too old for a visit to the woodshed?


----------

